# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  “Bảo tàng Mì ăn liền” ở Nhật Bản điểm đến lý tưởng cho du khách

## hangnt

_(Didau.org) - Bảo tàng Mì ăn liền rộng 10.000 m2 được tập đoàn thực phẩm Nissin chính thức đưa vào hoạt động từ hôm 17/9 tại thành phố cảng Yokohama._

Bảo tàng mì ăn liền (Cup Noodles Museum) quả thực là một trong những điểm đến mới lý tưởng dành cho những du khách yêu thích ẩm thực đến khám phá.


Mì ăn liền là một sản phẩm vô cùng tiện và phổ biến, nhưng có lẽ không nhiều người biết đến lịch sử và sự đa dạng của nó. Đây là công trình được xây dựng nhằm tái hiện lịch sử ngành sản xuất mì ăn liền và tưởng nhớ tới “ông vua mì ăn liền” Momofuku Ando, người có công “phát minh” ra loại thực phẩm tiện lợi và ngon miệng này. Bảo tàng trưng bày các sản phẩm mì ăn liền Nissan được bày bán rộng rãi trên thế giới trong nhiều thập niên qua.

Ngay sáng đầu tiên mở cửa, hàng trăm người đã xếp hàng trước cửa bảo tàng, từ những đứa trẻ đến các ông chủ ngành bán lẻ hay cựu thủ tướng Junichiro Koizumi. “Chúng tôi mở ra nơi này nhằm giúp trẻ em học hỏi, trải nghiệm và người lớn hợp tác làm ăn”, Chủ tịch Nissin Koki Ando, con trai của Momofuku Ando cho biết.

Đến với bảo tàng, bạn không những được tìm hiểu về lịch sử của mì ăn liền, quy trình chế biến ra chúng mà còn có thể tự tay làm ra các sợi mì và “sáng chế” những hương vị riêng. Theo Tập đoàn Nissin Foods, đơn vị quản lý bảo tàng, đây cũng là cơ hội để giới thiệu với đông đảo du khách về ngành công nghiệp thực phẩm Nhật Bản. Khách tham quan tới đây có thể tự làm cho mình một cốc mì, chọn loại thực phẩm ăn kèm ưa thích và cốc mì đó sẽ được đóng gói để mang về nhà, bằng sự phối hợp đa dạng người ta có thể tạo ra 5.000 loại mì khác nhau.


“Cha đẻ của mì ăn liền” Momofuku Ando (1910 - 2007) là người Nhật gốc Trung Quốc, đã nghĩ ra món ăn tiện lợi này vào giai đoạn sau Chiến tranh thế giới thứ hai. Ý tưởng này đã đến khi ông chứng kiến từng hàng dài người đói khát xếp hàng mua mì đã nấu sẵn vì Nhật đang trong giai đoạn khan hiếm thực phẩm. Mì ăn liền sau đó trở nên phổ biến khắp thế giới.

Kể từ khi được tạo ra nhằm giảm bớt áp lực về thực phẩm ở Nhật sau chiến tranh, món mì ăn liền ngày càng được ưa chuộng. Năm 2010, có 95 tỉ sản phẩm được tiêu thụ trên toàn cầu.

Ngoài khu vực giới thiệu về lịch sử và các loại mì ăn liền, bảo tàng rộng hơn 10.000 m2 này còn có nhiều nhà hàng phục vụ các món ăn tương tự trên khắp thế giới như phở của Việt Nam, mì pasta của Ý... 


_Nguồn:  DVT.vn_

----------

